# Assassins Creed 2 Stehlen??



## Andi2008 (20. März 2010)

Hallo,

 ich komme bei AC 2 einfach nicht weiter.

 Bin jetzt bei der Frau mit den "Mädchen" und soll stehlen.

 Angeblich nur Laufen gedrückt halten und mit jemanden zusammenstoßen.
 Das geht aber nicht.

 Selbst wenn am Symbol auch "Stehlen" steht funktioniert das nicht.

 Man muss doch nur "Laufen" gedrückt halten und jemanden anrempeln, oder?


----------



## BlackPanther1982 (21. März 2010)

hi,du kannst ja normal laufen und du kannst etwas schneller gehen.du musst dazu nur noch die taste für deine füsse gedrückt halten und die leute anrempeln,klappt bei mir wunderbar.


----------



## Andi2008 (21. März 2010)

Ich habe die ganze Zeit die rechts Maustaste gedrückt.
 Ist aber die Leertaste.
 Jetzt klappts!


----------

